# CH4DG's custom backgrounds and other pieces



## ch4dg (Feb 7, 2012)

hey everyone
i thought i'd share some of my stuff i've of i have made over the past year for my ever growing collection of little beasties


all of this i have made myself, just using standard items such as polystyrene and grout.

natural

























































































assassins creed







transformers





allspark cube hide






velociraptor skeleton
















jurassic park











jurassic park little pet signs











hollywood undead






dino-bones






dilophosaurus skull






dinosaur footprint bowl






preadtor






terminator






rock bowls






caves






tyrannasaur skeleton






magnetic-ledges






logs and hides











tree stump






HOPE YOU LIKE:biggrin:
​


----------



## Danielson (Feb 7, 2012)

amazing work! i would love to do this if only i had enough space

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Count Tarantula (Feb 7, 2012)

*Awesome Work!*

I love your work, you really spoil them. I wish I was that good of an artist as to be able to make those things. Major props!


----------



## Embers To Ashes (Feb 8, 2012)

How do you make the larger skeleton ones?


----------



## grayzone (Feb 9, 2012)

man that makes me wanna try to make some cool stuff... i love the terminator and predator ones.....how long did the raptor and trex one take


----------



## jt39565 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm speechless, wow !


----------



## ch4dg (Feb 9, 2012)

Danielson said:


> amazing work! i would love to do this if only i had enough space


i dont have the space......but its an addiction



Count Tarantula said:


> I love your work, you really spoil them. I wish I was that good of an artist as to be able to make those things. Major props!


thanks apparently i cant do ar,it failed art in school and college...i just make a mess till it looks like something




Embers To Ashes said:


> How do you make the larger skeleton ones?


with patience and a soldering iron



grayzone said:


> man that makes me wanna try to make some cool stuff... i love the terminator and predator ones.....how long did the raptor and trex one take


they both took about an hour or two everyday for about a week maybe two weeks for the raptor viv because i broke my foot at that time so that took a bit longer



jt39565 said:


> I'm speechless, wow !


cheers


----------



## Crel (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, that is some exceptional work.

What kind of paint do you use? Is there some kind of "tarantula safe" paint? Do you use a clear coat?


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 9, 2012)

Crel said:


> Wow, that is some exceptional work.
> 
> What kind of paint do you use? Is there some kind of "tarantula safe" paint? Do you use a clear coat?


I'm wondering the same thing... Would my acrylic paint work? What kind of varnish do you use to seal it in? O.O

You have inspired me! lol


----------



## toast4nat (Feb 9, 2012)

These are incredible! How did you fail art school? Such a shame! I would love to apprentice under you XD


----------



## ch4dg (Feb 10, 2012)

Crel said:


> Wow, that is some exceptional work.
> 
> What kind of paint do you use? Is there some kind of "tarantula safe" paint? Do you use a clear coat?





InvertFix said:


> I'm wondering the same thing... Would my acrylic paint work? What kind of varnish do you use to seal it in? O.O
> 
> You have inspired me! lol


cheers,
i use acrylics....mainly warhammer or tamiya brand, and yes i seal with a clear floor matt finish varnish




toast4nat said:


> These are incredible! How did you fail art school? Such a shame! I would love to apprentice under you XD


pass?! i dont know either the teacher was a totally K***, he couldnt understand why i wanted to be a tatooist and he was dead against it so try getting to do stuff that didint interest me but thanks


----------



## HoboAustin (Feb 12, 2012)

Those are some awesome backgrounds. Have you thought of trying to sell them to other hobbyist or people just wanting cool decorations? Btw Hollywood Undead was better when Deuce was in it.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 12, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> cheers,
> i use acrylics....mainly warhammer or tamiya brand, and yes i seal with a clear floor matt finish varnish
> 
> 
> ...


*WARHAMMER!!!*  I assume thats where you got your start, eh? This makes me think to revisit some old warhammer sights for more inspiration on display ideas... I always thought it would be cool to have a couple Tyranids in with a T for a cool looking display enclosure. 

Thanks for the pics, ch4dg, awesome as usual!!!


----------



## ch4dg (Feb 13, 2012)

HoboAustin said:


> Those are some awesome backgrounds. Have you thought of trying to sell them to other hobbyist or people just wanting cool decorations? Btw Hollywood Undead was better when Deuce was in it.


thanks, and yeah i do sell them, i like hu with both deuce and danny



SamuraiSid said:


> *WARHAMMER!!!*  I assume thats where you got your start, eh? This makes me think to revisit some old warhammer sights for more inspiration on display ideas... I always thought it would be cool to have a couple Tyranids in with a T for a cool looking display enclosure.
> 
> Thanks for the pics, ch4dg, awesome as usual!!!


thanks
i would of loved to into warhammer, but i just didnt get into it......plus the prices :O , i started by customising figures (a much cheaper option)


----------



## ch4dg (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Tfrog (Mar 31, 2012)

Really great. I like the first one alot.
Heck I like all of them
Thanks for sharing


----------



## ch4dg (Mar 31, 2012)

thanks....


a few more

arakhinid asylum
















hollywood undead ally way theme....unfinished
















v for vendetta











tree


----------



## Thistles (Apr 1, 2012)

The "Poker" made me spit my drink! Amazing!


----------



## ch4dg (Apr 1, 2012)

Thistles said:


> The "Poker" made me spit my drink! Amazing!


my bad, thanks


----------



## Tcrazy (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't see any of the pictures? It says the pictures are deleted or moved.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 6, 2012)

thats a shame... they were really B.A. .... this is one thread to follow for sure


----------



## ch4dg (Apr 6, 2012)

Tcrazy said:


> I can't see any of the pictures? It says the pictures are deleted or moved.


sorry, some scum, deleted all my photbucket pics



grayzone said:


> thats a shame... they were really B.A. .... this is one thread to follow for sure


thanks,
i will get them back up asap....if i can recover them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 6, 2012)

I didnt get a chance to see your newest uploads, but all your stuff is amazing!!!

How long have you been using these in your enclosures? Im just curious if the varnish you use is tried and tested???


----------

